# measuring the spare feet'



## adam420 (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm building a growroom well a grow cabinet and not sure how to measure the square feet propley. It's 6' in lenght 7' high and 2'/half wide, the flower room will be 4' in lengh 4' high, the room for the mother plant will be beside the flower room and it's 2' lengh and 4' high and on top is the veg/clones area and it's 6' in lengh and 3' high. See Image. Can some on teel me what the square feet for each area is and the waht wattage is needed, i know it's 50 watt/spare feet.


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2005)

Length X Width = "Spare feet" (square feet)


----------



## adam420 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I would need 600 watt for the flowering area, 300 watt for the mother plant and 900 watt for the veg/cones area? I got a 4' florences light that hold 4 bulbs that i wanna use for the veg/clones area and a 2' florences that hold 4 bulbs for the mother plant. Do i need cold or warm bulbs with what color specturm? thanks for the help.


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually, "IMHO"...mother plants and the cloning chamber could suffice with less than 50 w/p/s/f. 50 is considered "optimal" for optimal growth. Moms are easier to keep under control, growth wise, if the wattage is lower. I use c.f.'s for my mothers, at around 30 w/p/sq/ft.
  Cuttings will root fine under tube flourescents with low wattage. I would recommend mixing the flou's, warm and cool.

  Your veg and flower rooms are where the wattage and spectrums benefit the plants most. More blue for veg, more red spectrum for flowering.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 18, 2005)

For a 4x4 I would atleast go 800w, Or if you can aford it a 1000w.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have changed the design, i got one so far a 6'x3' and 4' high,  the next one will be on top of this one and it would be like 2' or 3' high.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 20, 2005)

Lights are not made to do long stretches. So it's going to be hard to light the whole floor of a 6 foot long area that's only 3 foot wide. I'm having to crowd my plants under my light in the Sea of green room because the light doesnt like the rectangle space. But it can be done. I'd go with atleast a 1000w in a 6x3.  good luck


----------



## adam420 (Aug 20, 2005)

i was thinking of getting another 400 or 250 watt lamp but MH this time i was told that for flowering HPS and MH is best together, is that true?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 20, 2005)

Hortilux makes a dual spectrum HPS bulb. They run about 20 bucks extra then a regular HPS bulb, and give off about 50,000 more lumens. I would recomend one of them if your are looking to go that way. Same effect, less heat, less cost, lower power bills, etc.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 28, 2005)

Well i got most of it built over the past couple of days, I'm hoping to have it done in 2 - 3 weeks. Take alook at some of these pics I took tonight, I wrote some details on the pics for more info for you guys. I will take more pics as I get more work done, all suggestion welcome i'm new to this. My last harvest was my first successfull one I got about 1-2 ounces off 2 plants.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 28, 2005)

Imo, you need taller growspaces. For example you have the flowering room at 4' high.

Figure 1' for the light/reflector and 18" min. spacing bulb to plant tops and 8" min. for planters, your remaining space for the plants is 10".


----------



## adam420 (Aug 28, 2005)

I seen a pic once where the bulb was hanging down to where the plants were, i was thinking of doing that or get another light like 250 watt MH and put them on each side on an angle so the plants won't touch. I have seen people use smaller places then 4' high, plus this is for only the next year or so till i move out of my dad's house.


----------

